# How many of you got into medical colleges this year



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

competition is really high this year compared to last year.....i just needed to know where have u guys out here has secured admission......inshallah i m applying to sharif medical college...this is only my last hope#sad#sorry


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

wd tell in end of this mnth or start of nov inshallah wd gt in


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

i got into DIMC in karachi and Shifa College of Medicine, in islamabad.

and i chose Shifa and insh'Allah, my classes start in december. *bhangra*.. lol..


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sidra, What are your Fsc Marks and entry test marks............


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am confused I applied for regular meriit seats in all of the colleges but did not get in. now I changed my seat to foreighn in islamic international medical college. they are charging me 11000 dollars for a year. my fsc marks are 771 should I go for this or repeat a year and apply next year again.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

i applied to aga khan, the goverment colleges and shifa out of which i only got admission to shifa so inshallah ill be going there in december.


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

*farhatrehman8:*

i did my american high school diploma and that's why the IBCC chopped off 20 % of my grade and my F.Sc equivalence was 821. quite sucky. i didn't do the entry test for shifa or dow. i got in on the basis of my SAT scores. 

what about you? 

*studentofmed:*

yayyyy, we're in the same college and same class  hehe


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i also didnt get admission anywhere..i did A Levels.....my FSc score is 825 after IBCC deducted 10% the hell out of my grades .......i am applying to sharif medical college...let see wht happens ..dis is only my last hope....


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

I only applied to Shifa and I got in there [Thank God]!!!

So Sidra and Studentofmed heres another one of ur class mates


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

froebelian?


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

I APPLIED THRU HEC UNDER SELF FINANCE AND GOT INTO DOW BUT I WANTED TO GET INTO PUNJAB SOMWHERE SO I WAITED A COUPLE OF DAYS AND SOMEONE LEFT THEIR SEAT AND SO NOW I WILL BE ATTENDING SARGODHA MEDICAL COLLEGE WHICH IS CLOSE TO LAHORE AND FAISLABAD... I HOPE I MIGRATE SOMWHERE ELSE THOUGH


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

studentofmed said:


> froebelian?


Yea
How did u know?


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

usmanmir:

yayyy =P the shifains unite =P


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Sidra said:


> usmanmir:
> 
> yayyy =P the shifains unite =P


We should come up with something other than the term 'Shifains'. Makes me feel like a small creature running up the walls!


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

I got Into Army medical college on the basis of a foreign student and thats where i will be going this year inshallah


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

bkhan, stop typing in all caps.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

any future kemcolians?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

kashhhh it was me


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

no u dont...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya i am nt i know dt


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

cuz ke is like the anti-fun................. wanna know wuts cool........KE is so old that the roof of the dissecton hall leaks....so when it rains over the weekend the bodies smell extremely gross and are covered in maggots and other things......and they are soggy and stuff.............its cuz the rain washes away the formaline solution used to preserve the bodies.....ewwww


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yakkkhhh wt a scene u said thnk god then i am nt there 
so y nt smdc then its a brand new capmus built


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

well i got into Army medical college as a nust cadet and thats where i'd be going..
Ive got no idea when the classes are starting


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

ay2k said:


> well i got into Army medical college as a nust cadet and thats where i'd be going..
> Ive got no idea when the classes are starting


Oh cool 
Army medical college rocks 
Well classes are starting on November 15th
Or so ive been told


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

taimur said:


> cuz ke is like the anti-fun................. wanna know wuts cool........KE is so old that the roof of the dissecton hall leaks....so when it rains over the weekend the bodies smell extremely gross and are covered in maggots and other things......and they are soggy and stuff.............its cuz the rain washes away the formaline solution used to preserve the bodies.....ewwww


yo are you ali's brother?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> yo are you ali's brother?


hahah no me and Taimur are finishing up our first year at KE. We know Ali but we're not related to him. As you can see Taimur's pretty enthusiastic about his experiences at the college of his dreams #wink.


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

Faiha said:


> Oh cool
> Army medical college rocks
> Well classes are starting on November 15th
> Or so ive been told


Well I do hope that classes start sometime around november, but it seems quite unlikely.
My bro-in-law who is in army as a doctor often goes to AMC. He told me that the exams for final prof 5th year havent even started yet, and new batch is not inducted before the final batch leaves. He would seek a confirmed date in a week but he is skeptical whether classes would start anytime before next year. Lets see...


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

ay2k said:


> Well I do hope that classes start sometime around november, but it seems quite unlikely.
> My bro-in-law who is in army as a doctor often goes to AMC. He told me that the exams for final prof 5th year havent even started yet, and new batch is not inducted before the final batch leaves. He would seek a confirmed date in a week but he is skeptical whether classes would start anytime before next year. Lets see...


Really? I was told by my chachoo that classes start on November 15th :S So i booked a ticket for the 11th of november! I dont want t go like 2 months earlier
Wow i didnt know that the 5th Years hadnt even started their exams! God I hope it starts soon im kind of getting tired of waiting i want to start school already


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Smeer said:


> hahah no me and Taimur are finishing up our first year at KE. We know Ali but we're not related to him. As you can see Taimur's pretty enthusiastic about his experiences at the college of his dreams #wink.


Aite so there is a dude who is in 3rd year who is ali's brother...
how many amreekis/canadians are there at KE?


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

Faiha said:


> Really? I was told by my chachoo that classes start on November 15th :S So i booked a ticket for the 11th of november! I dont want t go like 2 months earlier
> Wow i didnt know that the 5th Years hadnt even started their exams! God I hope it starts soon im kind of getting tired of waiting i want to start school already


If your uncle has been told that by someone inside AMC admin, then 15th nov would be the date for commencement of classes.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> how many amreekis/canadians are there at KE?


I can't really say how many there are total, because guys and girls interact very little. Taimur and I are the only two American guys in first year. There's one Canadian guy and one British guy in second year. There's one American guy and one British guy in third year. We don't know anyone currently in fourth year, but there are two Americans in fifth year. So that brings us to a grand total of eight foreigner guys that I'm aware of atm, 6 of them being "amreekis/canadians." There probably are more that I just don't know about.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Smeer said:


> I can't really say how many there are total, because guys and girls interact very little. Taimur and I are the only two American guys in first year. There's one Canadian guy and one British guy in second year. There's one American guy and one British guy in third year. We don't know anyone currently in fourth year, but there are two Americans in fifth year. So that brings us to a grand total of eight foreigner guys that I'm aware of atm, 6 of them being "amreekis/canadians." There probably are more that I just don't know about.


yeah theres more.......theres this gang of girls from like 3rd or fourth year that go around talking with american accents................

@smeer, spaceghost sucks..........BIRDMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

taimur said:


> yeah theres more.......theres this gang of girls from like 3rd or fourth year that go around talking with american accents................
> 
> @smeer, spaceghost sucks..........BIRDMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha they could just be high-class lahoris who enjoy speaking angrazi
The canadian dude is in 2nd year, i thought he was supposed to be in 3rd year....(he would be Ali's brother -- Ali is a 4th year dude at nishtar)


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

for the guys at ke: when are your classes starting anyway? (for the next year)


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

so_soon said:


> for the guys at ke: when are your classes starting anyway? (for the next year)


No idea. At KE (and most government medical colleges) you don't officially find out what's going on until one month before, at earliest. We didn't know when our summer vacation would start (or whether we would even get a summer vacation) until a week before it started.

My guess is that for first year students who will be taking their First Professional Part I/new second year students, the new school year will start either the last week of December or the the first week of January. _Just_ my guess though.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

lol. i've never been to the first day of college, because i've never known when it starts. don't u love gov't med schools?

my goal is to make the 1st day of 3rd year. haha.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i applied to aku ,nust(army med) and shifa got into shifa and army medical as foreign nust cadet but then i chose to go shifa


and usmanmir,student of med and sidra there r now four of us


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

coolblue= pretty goood!  so what's your name and stuff!? *don't want to go off-topic, so you can pm all this stuff* hehe.


----------



## drtruff19 (Aug 30, 2007)

#laugh i got in baqai karachi yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I got in Islamic Medical COllege on a foreign seat . I am paying $11,000 a year excluding hostel.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

farhatrehman8 said:


> I got in Islamic Medical COllege on a foreign seat . I am paying $11,000 a year excluding hostel.


Thats ripha/Rifa medical college right??
Did you get in through SAT II or did you have to do an entrance exam


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah It is Ripah, I did fsc. 
I do not know how good are they in USMLE.........

I did an entrance exam


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

i gave the punjab gov test and hav just received a notice sayin m on their waiting list for nishtar i dunno wat happens next


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

i got into Khyber Girls Med but these IBCC ppl have invented sum kinda problem ....so untill das solved.. i dunno where i'm goin next year#dull ummm is anyone else goin there???

(there are so many shafains{btw das a real good name ...lol})


----------



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

I got admitted to Frontier Medical College, Abbotabad .. 

I had an interview at Shifa.. it went all good but somehow my name didnt appear in the final selection list :/


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i am still trying in UOL and SMDC......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

trying for smdc


----------



## vital_signs (Nov 27, 2007)

i got into Lums and Army Medical College. it's a tough choice between LUMS and AMC. but since Amc's cheaper and originally my plan was to go into the med field so there. BTW i think the classes will commence aft6er eid. Right now, i've heard there are drills going on there. but many students enrolled tehre say AMC is good....*me hopes so*#baffled


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i got into University Of Lahore


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

I am going to University of Lahore too, in January inshAllah. :happy:


----------



## abdul mannan1 (Nov 24, 2008)

5th shifain or shifite whatever it is called


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Sharif medical


----------



## umerafzaal (Nov 6, 2009)

taimur said:


> any future kemcolians?


Yeah i got into KE....


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I applied and got into DIMC...started there on October 6th.


----------

